# Mystery Behind Virgin Births Explained



## News Bot (Oct 15, 2011)

An eastern diamond rattlesnake gives birth five years after mating. How does she swing it?

*Published On:* 15-Oct-11 05:30 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jennifer Viegas

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 15, 2011)

Here comes a new religion. Hail Rattlesnake


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 15, 2011)

I, for one, welcome our new rattlesnake overloads


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 15, 2011)

In one of our museums their was a tiger snake (live) it had been there for five years then all of a sudden gave birth to 163 babies, its the record  it must have been like im all good now its safe i will just keep eatting and i will become gravid when i want then it could have 163!!!


----------



## Bel03 (Oct 15, 2011)

163 babies.......wow! Thats impressive!


----------



## nico77 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> In one of our museums their was a tiger snake (live) it had been there for five years then all of a sudden gave birth to 163 babies, its the record  it must have been like im all good now its safe i will just keep eatting and i will become gravid when i want then it could have 163!!!



How big was the tiger snake ? must have been huge .


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 15, 2011)

im not exactly sure of size sorry yer but 163 babies thats alot!


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 15, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> im not exactly sure of size sorry yer but 163 babies thats alot!


I found that hard to believe so did a bit of research.
Wikipedia has a max of 64 from a WA animal Tiger snake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
However Tassie parks and wildlife claim a litter of 126 Parks & Wildlife Service - Tiger snake, Notechis scutatus


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 15, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I found that hard to believe so did a bit of research.
> Wikipedia has a max of 64 from a WA animal Tiger snake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> However Tassie parks and wildlife claim a litter of 126 Parks & Wildlife Service - Tiger snake, Notechis scutatus



ahuh must have went a bit dyslexic lol must be 126 lol sorry i got told about it couple of years ago now lol sorry all 
126 is lots too! lol


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 15, 2011)

It is bad enough getting a handful of those buggers feeding, imagine 126!


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 15, 2011)

i think most of them where released into the wild


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 15, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> ahuh must have went a bit dyslexic lol must be 126 lol sorry i got told about it couple of years ago now lol sorry all
> 126 is lots too! lol


Even the number 64 is huge. Mum would sure be sore for more than a few days


----------



## mmafan555 (Oct 17, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Here comes a new religion. Hail Rattlesnake



The already do snake handling in some rural christian churches...You can imagine the wonderful outcomes of such practices...


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 17, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> The already do snake handling in some rural christian churches...You can imagine the wonderful outcomes of such practices...


_"Sorry, Homer. I was born a snake handler and I'll die a snake handler." - Moe Szyslak.
Snake handling - RationalWiki_


----------

